# GSD KNPV



## Herby Willems (Oct 26, 2006)

some film I shot at the KNPV GSD day in Didam
already posted elswhere but still nice to see

http://media.putfile.com/GSDknpv

http://media.putfile.com/didam2

enjoy


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Always good to see GSDs! Thanks for sharing, and welcome to the forum. Head over to the Member Bios section and tell us about yourself!

Not so sure about the music choices, though. Katrina and the Waves seems to be a bit out of place for a working dog video. :lol: Now I have a new playlist to build..."Songs I Do Not Associate With Dogs Biting People."


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

excellent. MORE KNPV!!!!


----------



## Herby Willems (Oct 26, 2006)

woody , Im kind of trying out my videothing and have limited music in my library

so im learning as i go , these are the first two clips I made

Herby


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Herby Willems said:


> woody , Im kind of trying out my videothing and have limited music in my library
> 
> so im learning as i go , these are the first two clips I made
> 
> Herby


I'm just teasing. No offense intended. Most of the videos posted here are very funny, culturally...the Americans tend to go with hard rock, the Europeans europop or techno stuff. Assuming you are European? I keep waiting for a German to post a dog video with Nena singing "99 Luftballoons" on it, I always am amazed when I go to Munich...there is always a documentary about Nena on the TV at some point...that lady has staying power! Germans are very loyal to their pop stars!

My personal favorite...at this moment in time :lol:..."dog bites man" songs I would like to see folded into a video (good puppy desensitization, too):

"Broken Face"--The Pixies
"Main Offender"--The Hives
"Divide and Conquer"--Husker Du
"Holidays In The Sun"--The Sex Pistols
"New World Order"--Ministry (still the loudest song I have ever heard)
"Unsung"--Helmet
"Chop Suey"--System of a Down
"Territorial Pissing"--Nirvana
"Bring The Noise"--Public Enemy
"Head Like A Hole"--NIN
"Fell In Love With A Girl"--The White Stripes

Playing this music over and over is guaranteed to make you less appealing to women. And men. And most animals. Deaf GSDs will still like you.


----------



## Herby Willems (Oct 26, 2006)

ones choice of music gives away alot of ones caracter


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Herby Willems said:


> ones choice of music gives away alot of ones caracter


I gave mine away years ago, sir. Traded it for some CDs.


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

What kennel does the black dog come from?


----------



## Robert Blok (Jul 26, 2006)

Herby Willems said:


> some film I shot at the KNPV GSD day in Didam
> already posted elswhere but still nice to see
> 
> http://media.putfile.com/GSDknpv
> ...


He, (bedankt) thanks Herby. How was your trip to East Europe? I am settled back in Hawaii 8) and a trial coming up on November 4. Will email you.
Gr Rob


----------



## Robert Blok (Jul 26, 2006)

Herby Willems said:


> woody , Im kind of trying out my videothing and have limited music in my library
> 
> so im learning as i go , these are the first two clips I made
> 
> Herby




Herby, don't worry about Woody :wink: , he is currently going thru an identity crisis (check photo) :? 

Rob


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Herby, I LOVE IT! haha! That song is PERFECT for bitework, at least for my personality anyway... that's something I would do  But we all know I'm a little, uhm, off center  Thankyou for posting that, it made my night.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Herby, I LOVE IT! haha! That song is PERFECT for bitework, at least for my personality anyway... that's something I would do  But we all know I'm a little, uhm, off center  Thankyou for posting that, it made my night.


Dutch guy, meet Dutch guy. My point is made. :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Cool videos!
Hey, has anyone done a dog bite video with Elvis or Buddy Holly music for a background? Ok, Ok! I'm old!    :wink: 
:-k :-k I'm thinkin something could be done with jerry Lee Lewis's "Whole Lotta Shaking Going On". :lol: :lol:


----------



## Herby Willems (Oct 26, 2006)

here is something I filmed in the USA when I was overthere last month
but m not sure everybody will appreciate me posting this

sorry in advance for the music woody (LOL)

http://media.putfile.com/usaob

http://media.putfile.com/usapw


----------



## Herby Willems (Oct 26, 2006)

HI Robert
nice to meet you here
any spare beds in hawaii?????

I bought a supernice 13 month old male overthere , for a guy at my club

lets see of this picturethingie works


----------



## Herby Willems (Oct 26, 2006)

Andres Im not sur which one you mean , so to make no misstakes , there were black sheps there from Gardefense kennel and from haus ming

Herby


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

That IS a super-nice looking boy!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Cool videos!
> Hey, has anyone done a dog bite video with Elvis or Buddy Holly music for a background? Ok, Ok! I'm old!    :wink:
> :-k :-k I'm thinkin something could be done with jerry Lee Lewis's "Whole Lotta Shaking Going On". :lol: :lol:


I agree.

Duane Eddy's "Rebel Rouser," too.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I mean, so I understand from my older friends.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Becky Shilling said:


> That IS a super-nice looking boy!


Second that, almost as pretty as a GSD.


----------



## Herby Willems (Oct 26, 2006)

Queen mum wrote
almost as pretty as a GSD 
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Herby Willems said:


> Queen mum wrote
> almost as pretty as a GSD
> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Yeah, I was being serious. I think good GSDs are awesome--I like the big heads and the squared-out jaws and everything. Jerry's dog, my dog to a certain extent, a few others here. I am still getting comfortable with proportions on dutch shepherds (I don't see a lot in real life). I'm not a big fan of most of the mals I see relative to GSDs and then Dutchies...I don't like the little eyes and the severe triangle of a head and stuff. I love Dutch coloration and their spark but I like the original idea of a GSD as I picture them best. It's completely subjective, like my love of your gorgeous Queen B! Nothing to do with working ability or qualities as a dog. I just like the more wolf-ish look and stuff.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

And I do not like getting the brown-eye from any dog. Tails are there for a reason. ;-)


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Woody, it was a special trainingday for GSD´s....no other breeds

I´m going to try to see the vids again, couldn´t see them this morning.

Herby, welkom hier...t wordt al bijna een Nederlands forum :lol: 8)


----------



## Robert Blok (Jul 26, 2006)

Now Woody, ...thats a nice picture. :lol: Now others can see why our Queen is better looking then our President (on both sides). With dual citizenship I am always on the winning side :wink: :wink: 

Robert


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Robert Blok said:


> Now Woody, ...thats a nice picture. :lol: Now others can see why our Queen is better looking then our President (on both sides). With dual citizenship I am always on the winning side :wink: :wink:
> 
> Robert


The Royal Dogs (Border Terriers) are pretty cool, too.


----------



## Robert Blok (Jul 26, 2006)

> Selena van Leeuwen said:
> 
> 
> > Woody, it was a special trainingday for GSD´s....no other breeds
> ...


----------



## Robert Blok (Jul 26, 2006)

> I just like the more wolf-ish look and stuff.


[/quote]

Woody.....are you talking about our Queen :?: or the GSD :? 

Rob


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Robert Blok said:


> > I just like the more wolf-ish look and stuff.


Woody.....are you talking about our Queen :?: or the GSD :? 

Rob[/quote]

Nice!


----------



## Robert Blok (Jul 26, 2006)

Herby Willems said:


> HI Robert
> nice to meet you here
> any spare beds in hawaii?????
> 
> ...


----------



## Herby Willems (Oct 26, 2006)

hi selena
I taped the full day in Didam also search / guarding object / food etc

I have everything in my puter but cant manage to get it on a disc , as several people asked me for a copy

Herby


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

How big are the files? 
If you sent them to my hotmailaccount, I´ll give it a try.

[email protected]

oh btw, still haven´t seen the vids but on the one you placed on the knpvforum, I thought the black one was Gideon (gardefense). Jan bought him back from Willem :wink:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Robert, I sold a dog to a lady that is on the big island. The dogs name is Demi. A beautiful dark sable female. Anne is training her in schutzhund. Demi is trained as a PPD. I'm telling you this in hopes that you know Anne.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah, I was being serious. I think good GSDs are awesome--I like the big heads and the squared-out jaws and everything. Jerry's dog, my dog to a certain extent, a few others here. I am still getting comfortable with proportions on dutch shepherds (I don't see a lot in real life). I'm not a big fan of most of the mals I see relative to GSDs and then Dutchies...I don't like the little eyes and the severe triangle of a head and stuff. I love Dutch coloration and their spark but I like the original idea of a GSD as I picture them best. It's completely subjective, like my love of your gorgeous Queen B! Nothing to do with working ability or qualities as a dog. I just like the more wolf-ish look and stuff.

Thanks Woody, this is for us.


----------



## Doug Wendling (Apr 1, 2006)

The black GSD in the KNPV video was Jan's dog Gideon.

Doug


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Those are the ones, Jerry! I like Molly's and Daryl's stud dogs a ALOT, I like Bob's Thunder, as much as I hate to admit it. :wink: That squared, big head--still don't know a better way to put it--always like that.


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

Here's a picture I took last year of one of the Gardefense dogs...a very nice bitch in training. 










Curiously, the "blocky" GSD head is a recent thing. I don't like it much. Too many GSDs are beginning to look "great danish" and heavy.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Andres, I don't see blocky heads, I see masculine heads. I don't like to see males with fine heads like the females. The GSD sex should be known by looking at the heads.


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

> The GSD sex should be known by looking at the heads.


...all along I've been determining "dog" sex/gender by close observation of "the other end". Wow! Thanks!

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Obviously...I'm ribbin' ya.

But regarding GSD heads, almost NO GSD (20 years ago) had square jaws and pronounced stops, nor long muzzles, nor long ears, nor loose lips...etc. I liked them better before. Add to that the general size increase and I REALLY liked them better before.

Nowadays, if the owner of a sport bitch can choose to breed to dog A...triangular head...and dog B...blocky head, dog B is my bet. The difference in the other qualities of the dogs has to be huge...and nothing else be available, for the choice to be different.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Andres, you and I must be talking about two different heads. You're saying bloky head and I'm saying masculine heads. You're guote was,"Curiously, the "blocky" GSD head is a recent thing. I don't like it much. Too many GSDs are beginning to look "great danish" and heavy."

The East German type GSD had the more masculine type and that has been for many years. 

I do think we are talking about different types.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Some of the SV show line dogs are getting huge heads. I like the looks of them but there is a certain body mass that goes with it. Some are looking like a Grizzly bear.
Way to much for a working dog. 
I DO really like the old DDR type head.


----------



## Robert Blok (Jul 26, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Robert, I sold a dog to a lady that is on the big island. The dogs name is Demi. A beautiful dark sable female. Anne is training her in schutzhund. Demi is trained as a PPD. I'm telling you this in hopes that you know Anne.



Jerry, that could be Anne who lives in Kona. I live on Oahu (Honolulu) but have corresponded with her.

Robert


----------

